# mauna na po ako sayo asawa ko. marami pa po ako gag



## MickyS

tandaan mo asawa ko ikaw lang mahal ko wala nang iba...pr0mise. mahal na mahal na mahal kita sobra. byeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Okay, trying this one on my own I come up with...

Remember my husband I love only you...promise.  I love you very, very much.

And this one "mahal mo ba talaga ako"...

Do you really love me?

This one "mahal mo vha ako" yields...

"Do you love me" again but I'm not sure about the vha?

These were issued when she had to leave.  Having trouble deciphering  both.

Mauna na po ako sayo asawa ko. 


Marami pa po ako gagawin..ehh.


As always, thanks so much for the helping hand.


----------



## DotterKat

_"This one "mahal mo vha ako" yields...
"Do you love me" again but I'm not sure about the vha?"_

Yes, your translation is correct. "Vha" is just a quirky way of writing "ba"; she is trying to sound endearing (or cute).

_"These were issued when she had to leave.  Having trouble deciphering   both.
Mauna na po ako sayo asawa ko. 
Marami pa po ako gagawin..ehh."

_ *Mauna na po (?)** ako sayo asawa ko.*
I will be moving on/ I'll be saying goodbye now/ I'll be getting on (with the rest of my day), my husband. 
(Note that she uses the term of respect "po", which I personally find odd when the collocutors are apparently husband and wife.  I have never heard couples use this word with each other, unless they are trying to make a point of teaching young children, who are in the immediate vicinity, to use this word when conversing with their elders.  Either there is a great age disparity between the couple or she is deliberately making the effort to sound respectful, if not submissive.)

*Marami pa po akong gagawin..ehh.*
I still have a lot to do/to attend to.

Also, your translation for the other lines are accurate, albeit that the source text has some grammatical errors.


----------



## MickyS

We are not married, but are planning to do so in July.  She asked if she could call me asawa ko in anticipation of the event.  I told her if doing so made her happy, it was certainly alright by me.  I don't know if that would help account for the po inclusion.


----------



## amoy_ube

use of *po* can be confusing to none natives at times lol! some of us use it sometimes to sound cute or sound endearing (malambing), though this is only when the persons involved are very familiar with each other as in the case of husband and wife, or friends. When it is used in the formal context then it bears its original purpose, being polite.


----------

